# HDTV Heaven



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 2, 2009)

I have arrived! I am in HDTV Heaven! All is good!

It's taken about five years, but the DVD industry, waiting to see what the public would finally have, has finally finished the shakedown period, and THE WINNAH: *Blu-Ray!* So: I finally bought a Sony Blu-ray DVD player to go along with our Sony XBR HDTV, and subscribed to Netflix! Incredible! And normal DVDs look almost indistinguishable from Blu-ray discs because of an electronic interpolation process. So it isn't necessary to buy one's pre-existing DVD collection all over again in Blu-ray.

PJ's LOTR never looked better! And when _The Hobbit_ is finally released on BD, I'll be ready for it! (And i've already ordered the latest Harry Potter...)

Barley


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh my gosh. Barley beat be to the line. Damn. 


It's on the list of things to buy - somewhere after _rent_...and _food_...and car _insurance_...and _cell phone_ bill...and _dentist_...

I'm sure its splendid.


----------



## Elbereth (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome to the world of HDTV. 

My fiance and I have been enjoying our Blu-Ray player for almost a year and a half now...(not to mention the HD player that he got for his XBox player that he got almost 3 years ago)....it is a HUGE difference from viewing non HD movies and TV. We can't watch shows that are not in HD anymore...I admit we are spoiled. 

...Actually funny story to share...We were at the movie theater watching Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince and my fiance whispers in my ear "Hey...does the picture look fuzzy to you." He continued to obsess over this throughout the duration of the movie and then gets up in the middle of the movie to go complain. He comes back and looks satisfied because they said they would send someone to fix the problem. However, as the movie draws to an end, we realize that the picture still does not look as sharp as we expect it to. 
After the movie ends, my fiance goes into another theater that is viewing Harry Potter to compare...and low and behold...the picture in that theater is sharper and more crisp. So he goes straight to the manager and informs her that they have a theater that is not showing true HD quality film as it should. She thinks he is nuts, but gives him free tickets to shut him up anyway. My fiance never asked for free tickets...he felt really strongly that anyone viewing a film in a theater should have HD quality film if they are going to dish out $10 or more for a movie ticket. But the movie theater manager just didn't get it. The entire time...I am completely amused by the whole scene...Just goes to show you how Blue Ray and HD television has changed our way of looking at things.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 4, 2009)

Good on your feeYANsee! My kinda guy! Sticks up fer what's right!

BB


----------

